# My fish won't stop eating my plants



## fishtales (Mar 27, 2011)

No matter what i put in, they eat it. Is there anything i could get that they won't eat and that i don't have to change my lightning. I have all gourami's.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

anubias and java fern...they don't taste very good to the fishes.


----------



## fishtales (Mar 27, 2011)

geez i shoulda just listened to my buddy. he kept telling me java ferns. i bought a couple moss balls and crypt's and they ate them all up. thanks.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

yeah anubias and java fern are tough plants. Not easy to chew through


----------



## fishtales (Mar 27, 2011)

welp heres an update. i put a java fern in and they did pretty much the same thing. they ripped all the stems apart from each other and kept de-rooting it. but aren't really eating it but every time i plant it they just rip it back out. i wound up going with a java fern.


----------

